# BANANA!!!!!!!!!



## manaheim (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2013)

Payday?


----------



## manaheim (Apr 26, 2013)

No... that would be this...


----------



## manaheim (Apr 26, 2013)

I distinctly said this...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, but based on your other post, I thought perhaps you were switching to an alternative currency....


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2013)

I hate to tell you this....... but............. your Whatsits SUCK! :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Apr 26, 2013)

Ooo.  I like the logic. You very shmaht man!  I kill you last!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2013)

Gawd...this thread is so freakin' irritating it ...it..it...just makes me wanna'....


----------



## manaheim (Apr 26, 2013)

AHAHAHAHA... WIN!!!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 26, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Ooo.  I like the logic. You very shmaht man!  I kill you last!


Wow...  A circumcised banana...  Now that's different!  Looks like something's got it turned on too.  Maybe it was watching Gypsy Rose Banana:






I like strawberry-banana smoothies, so I get this variety:


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## manaheim (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah that banana looked a bit oddly sexual to me as well.  Guess I'm not the only one.


----------



## dbvirago (Apr 27, 2013)

The whole 

of you are


----------



## mishele (Apr 27, 2013)

Must resist posting in this thread.


----------



## runnah (Apr 27, 2013)

mishele said:


> Must resist posting in this thread.



Why? Do you not find the topic appealing?


----------



## mishele (Apr 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Must resist posting in this thread.
> ...


The topic is arousing my appetite and I don't want to overindulge myself.


----------



## runnah (Apr 27, 2013)

mishele said:


> The topic is arousing my appetite and I don't want to overindulge myself.



Well we wouldn't want you to have more than you can handle at once.


----------



## Brice101 (May 9, 2013)

Well i find here lots of boring comments, discussions, pictures and many more thing so i thought that i should also participate in such a suck thread. So my comment is that i love to eat banana because it is good for health and other purposes.


----------



## Compaq (May 9, 2013)

I do not like to eat bananas in public; I'm too self-conscious. If I do, the banana enters mouth quickly and I bite hard. There is no banana-lingering in my mouth.


----------



## IByte (May 9, 2013)

Compaq said:


> I do not like to eat bananas in public; I'm too self-conscious. If I do, the banana enters mouth quickly and I bite hard. There is no banana-lingering in my mouth.



Break them into chunks...problem solved.


----------



## Compaq (May 9, 2013)

Too messy. I prefer not to actually touch the banana, it's so sticky. I prefer those slightly brown-ish, not the green ones.


----------



## mishele (May 9, 2013)

Compaq said:


> I do not like to eat bananas in public; I'm too self-conscious. If I do, the banana enters mouth quickly and I bite hard. There is no banana-lingering in my mouth.



Gasp...don't bite it.


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like to eat bananas in public; I'm too self-conscious. If I do, the banana enters mouth quickly and I bite hard. There is no banana-lingering in my mouth.
> ...



Ahhh teeth!


----------



## Tiller (May 9, 2013)

I think we all knew where this thread was going.


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2013)

Tiller said:


> I think we all knew where this thread was going.



I didn't start it so it won't get locked.


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2013)

I personally liked the monkey thread better, but you people are all sick!


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I personally liked the monkey thread better, but you people are all sick!



You don't find bananas appeeling?


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> You don't find bananas appeeling?



Oh ouch. Foul! Flag on play!


----------



## mishele (May 9, 2013)

The flag should of been thrown on the biting post...just saying


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> The flag should of been thrown on the biting post...just saying



What do you call a hooker with a broken tooth?


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> What do you call a hooker with a broken tooth?



A Black and Decker Pecker Wrecker?


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call a hooker with a broken tooth?
> ...



An Organ Grinder.


But your answer is good too.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2013)

Zomg that's an old one, did I just totally show my age there? Lol


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Zomg that's an old one, did I just totally show my age there? Lol



I just like that you said pecker.


----------



## pixmedic (May 9, 2013)

View attachment 44423


----------



## Compaq (May 9, 2013)

The banana dipped in red is one of the nastiest things I've ever laid eyes on. I mean, that's just wrong. You don't dip a banana.


----------



## mishele (May 9, 2013)

Compaq said:


> The banana dipped in red is one of the nastiest things I've ever laid eyes on. I mean, that's just wrong. You don't dip a banana.



I'm refusing to read anymore of your posts in this thread...lol


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'm refusing to read anymore of your posts in this thread...lol



ESP since he is no longer a rabbit.


----------



## Compaq (May 9, 2013)

What? Just casually talking 'bout fruit.


----------

